# HELP - Bottle buckling with scours, Update :-(



## porkchop48 (Mar 24, 2013)

And it is Sunday.... No vets in. Or I would take him in a second. 

Had the scours off and on for the last few days. 

Running around yesterday still playing.  Today when opened his crate he did not come bounding out like normal. 

He is real wobbly. 

He is a bottle baby, who did get coloustrum from his mom he is currently 16 days old. 

he did take 4 oz of Sav a calf this morning.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 24, 2013)

He MAY have coccidia.

If he does, he needs some dimethox which you may or may not have at home.

If you have some Probios or yogurt give him a teaspoon of that if you can.

Get him to the vet as quickly as possible tomorrow morning.

I don't know what sav a calf is, but if it's got a coccidistat in it, it may work.  Check the label.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2013)

Things you might consider.
I usually look for coccidia at about 21 days old but he could have the beginnings of an issue and I would have your vet do a check tomorrow.

The wobbly part is another thing though.  Since he is a bottle baby, I would think he is not dehydrated.  Not sure about the Save-a-Calf.

Run down the list for me if you could:
Has he had more milk than normal?  
Is his stomach sloshy sounding?
Do you have a selenium deficiency in you area and was mom given BoSe during pregancy/
Does he have a temp?
Was his cord dipped in iodine at birth?
What milk are you giving him, how much, how often?


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 24, 2013)

Run down the list for me if you could:
Has he had more milk than normal?  *I had upped his milk before the scours started. He is currently getting 5 oz, 3 times a day and 4-5 oz electrolytes 2 times a day*
Is his stomach sloshy sounding? * Not sure what you mean by this *
Do you have a selenium deficiency in you area and was mom given BoSe during pregancy/ * His mom did not have bo-se during pregnancy, I am thinking it may be FKS*
Does he have a temp? * no temp*
Was his cord dipped in iodine at birth?*Yes but not till about 6 hours after due to alot of things going on *
What milk are you giving him, how much, how often? *5 oz, 3 X a day plus the electrolytes*



I gave him a 1/2 cc of bo-se this morning, a vitamin e tab and some Sav a calf.  He can stand much better now but is still wobbly/ floppy.  This morning he could not stand at all. 

His joints are not swollen, no warm but he felt very cold this morning. he is now in a crate in the frog room and warming up. 

I do have dimethox and priobiotics.   He was getting neomycin 1 cc daily for the last 3 days, will it hurt to switch to the Dimethox?

His mouth even felt very cold this morning when he was sucking on my fingers, now it is much warmer. 

He is in a heated barn ( well was, so not sure if he would have gotten cold)



Thank you both


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2013)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> Run down the list for me if you could:
> Has he had more milk than normal?  *I had upped his milk before the scours started. He is currently getting 5 oz, 3 times a day and 4-5 oz electrolytes 2 times a day*
> Is his stomach sloshy sounding? * Not sure what you mean by this *
> Do you have a selenium deficiency in you area and was mom given BoSe during pregancy/ * His mom did not have bo-se during pregnancy, I am thinking it may be FKS*
> ...


Good on the BoSe and warming him up.  I would not push anymore food until he is really warmed up.  I would not do any meds until seeing a vet.  The scouring could be from the antibiotic and the increase in milk and pushing a med that isn't needed might do more harm than good.  

*FKS *(floppy kid syndrome) is not from a selenium deficiency, by the way.  Different things with similar symptoms.  FKS is usually treated with baking soda.  If you pick him up and sort of rock him, if he sounds sloshy, like there is milk just sitting in his stomach, think FKS.  Stop milk and treat with baking soda. 

White Muscle Disease is related to selenium deficiency and if that is the problem, you should hopefully see improvement soon.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2013)

Is this the same kid in your other thread?


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 24, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> Is this the same kid in your other thread?


Yes. I am very sorry for starting two. Panic had set in this morning. 

can you combine them??


Ok He got Bo-se this morning, 4 oz of electrolytes ( sav a Caf), a vitamin E capsule, Some baking soda amd probiotics.

he is standing on his own now. Cruising around the frog room when I let him out of his crate.  His eyes are fully open and bright now. They just looked a little dull earlier. He weighs about 12 lbs, what and how much should I be feeding him now that he is up?

I will hopefully be able to get a fecal to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2013)

I closed the first and linked to this one for continued assistance.

Continue what you're doing.  I would without milk until he's 24 hours past the scours.  Electrolytes will hold him for 48-36 hours or so, so don't worry about not giving a regular bottle....just give an electrolyte bottle.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 25, 2013)

Last night about 10 pm he took aabout 3 oz of electrolytes and again about 1 am. 

Went down this  morning about 6 and found he had passed during the night. 

A fecal was still taken to the vets so I might have a clue what happened.   They said nothing I did would have hurt him ( which had me worried for a while).....  The what ifs just suck.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so sorry   Wish we could give you a real hug.  And you did do right by him and gave it your best.  Hope you get some answers from the fecal.  I am still wondering if it might have been FKS.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost the little fella.
Sometimes it just seems no matter what you do they fade.
Hopefully the vet can get you some answers.


----------

